# Gruesome slideshow.



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Posted on behalf of Big Red. Requires Microsoft PowerPoint or similar to view:

http://www.mdshunk.com/images/forum images/HiVoltageShock.pps

Shows a man with body parts blown off from stealing energized copper wire.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Damn, doesn't like like he's gonna make it. Trying to steal copper?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

mdshunk.com

Dare I ask:blink:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Wasn't there one of a grizzly playing with a medium voltage line in alaska posted here a long time ago?

I'd say that guy learned himself a valuable lesson.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

walkerj said:


> mdshunk.com
> 
> Dare I ask:blink:


It will probably never be anything. Just a parking spot for stuff. I actually had that domain name purchased years ago, and never did anything with it, and let it expire. Until recently, some dipwad had it purchased and wanted to sell it. His registration expired, and I have it back now.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> IUntil recently, some dipwad had it purchased and wanted to sell it.


Yeah .... ah ..... sorry about that. I was betting someday you would be famous. :thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Yeah .... ah ..... sorry about that. I was betting someday you would be famous. :thumbsup:


 

and you finally realized it was never gonna happen

Thanks MD, awesome slide show


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The worst part about that slideshow is that it blew his damn nut sack off. Show that in a safety training workshop, and that ought to be pretty good incentive to work safe... or else you get your bag blown off.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> It will probably never be anything. Just a parking spot for stuff. I actually had that domain name purchased years ago, and never did anything with it, and let it expire. Until recently, some dipwad had it purchased and wanted to sell it. His registration expired, and I have it back now.


Same boat here, though I've never let it expire. 3 or 4 years now that I've had it and I've really done nothing but use it as a file and mail server.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm confused :001_huh: Have we got 2 different threads here ??


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Electric Al said:


> I'm confused :001_huh: Have we got 2 different threads here ??


No. You've just gotta turn on a dime around here. Try to keep up. :jester:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/electrocutedbear.asp#photo2

Here is bear who was trying to steal copper with no PPE. Stupid bear!


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> No. You've just gotta turn on a dime around here. Try to keep up. :jester:


 I'm trying....


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I can't open the link.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I can't open the link.


Bummer for you. It works fine.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Bummer for you. It works fine.


 AOL says it can't open it.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

william1978 said:


> AOL says it can't open it.


AOL still exists???:huh:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

walkerj said:


> AOL still exists???:huh:


 Yea.:yes:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

william1978 said:


> AOL says it can't open it.





walkerj said:


> AOL still exists???:huh:





william1978 said:


> Yea.:yes:


Crap I thought they went out with skinny ties.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

We had one like that here a while ago. Two guys broke into one of our substations to steal some copper. The first genius cut into a 13.8kV line. We figure the second genius tried to pull him off. Either way, they both got fried, and I do mean fried: 

Ungrounded delta, not enough current to clear the fault, they stayed on there sizzling until someone decided to investigate the smoke and the smell. 

Anyone for BBQ? :blink:

-John


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> The worst part about that slideshow is that it blew his damn nut sack off. Show that in a safety training workshop, and that ought to be pretty good incentive to work safe... or else you get your bag blown off.


that's just tooo good. "Be careful out there guys or you'll get you bag blown off." LOL:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

looks like his left foot got blown off too


----------

